# Z codes



## candmwalter@gmail.com (Jul 7, 2017)

Hi can someone please tell me if z codes for family history can be used as a primary diagnosis for an outpatient test? Thank you


----------



## SPatterson951 (Jul 7, 2017)

*Regarding Z codes as a primary Dx*

Im certain family history codes can't be put down as a primary Dx. I think the only Z codes that can be listed first are encounter codes or screening codes observation etc.... codes that are explaining the type of visit.


----------



## mitchellde (Jul 8, 2017)

There is no restriction in the guidelines on family history codes for physician or facility outpatient. They are valid as first listed or secondary.  There are certain Z codes that are first only allowed and a few that are never allowed first listed.  The coding guidelines will be most helpful for you in this area.  Family history codes are not allowed as a primary dx for inpatient facility coding.


----------



## Suresh46 (Jul 10, 2017)

*Z Codes are PDX ?*

Hi,
Good day!
Some Z codes we have to code as PDX. in such cases like Observation, screening, counselling and administrative examinations.
Some Z codes are defiantly PDX those codes are documented in page no 1361 in ICD -10-CM 2016 Edition, it will be useful.
we can code these codes as PDX.
as well for family history we need to code the Z codes but the scenarios mostly in outpatient we have seen the screening examinations like family history of DM now they visit is if the patient has the DM OR not so in this kind of scenarios we have to code the screening Z codes only.

Hope this information is useful.

Thanks&Bestregards,
Suresh myneni CPC.


----------

